# Adozione da parte di coppie dello stesso sesso



## Pincopallino (10 Agosto 2021)

Se qualcuno un giorno dovesse indire un altro referendum inutile e costoso sul tema in oggetto, voi votereste a favore o contro?
Io assolutamente a favore.
Poi magari ad insulti inoltrati, argomenteremo meglio ma dubito sia necessario.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

A favore.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2021)

Contrario


----------



## Lostris (11 Agosto 2021)

Anch’io a favore.


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2021)

Assolutamente a favore.


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2021)

favore


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Agosto 2021)

A favorissimo


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2021)

A favore, anche di single e divorziati. Contraria all'utero in affitto.


----------



## spleen (11 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> A favore, anche di single e divorziati. Contraria all'utero in affitto.


In effetti ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio sull'argomento, che non può essere risolto da un quesito referendario. Le cose sono tutt'altro che semplici. In effetti con all'adozone da parte di persone singole, che senso ha poi parlare di coppie?
E l' enorme argomento del sostegno dello stato alle famiglie, che adesso è carente come lo trattiamo?
Che senso ha parlare di queste cose se non siamo nemmeno in grado di garantire asili nido per chi ne ha bisogno?
Ecco, al di là delle posizioni ideologiche raramente ho sentito la politica parlarne in modo adeguato.

E per l'utero in affitto sono d'accordo con te. Al solo pensiero che un ricco occidentale "affitti" una madre surrogata in un paese povero e questa accetti per fame o per altro di farlo, mi fa venire il voltastomaco.
La maternità ridotta a livello di merce.
Ma è perfettamente in linea con i valori che si stanno sviluppando in questa società del cazzo, dove chi è di sinistra si occupa adesso delle bizze, dei desideri dei ricchi occidentali e se ne frega nei fatti delle miserie del mondo.
Per me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Agosto 2021)

Contraria


----------



## Lostris (11 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> In effetti ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio sull'argomento, che non può essere risolto da un quesito referendario. Le cose sono tutt'altro che semplici. In effetti con all'adozone da parte di persone singole, che senso ha poi parlare di coppie?
> E l' enorme argomento del sostegno dello stato alle famiglie, che adesso è carente come lo trattiamo?
> Che senso ha parlare di queste cose se non siamo nemmeno in grado di garantire asili nido per chi ne ha bisogno?
> Ecco, al di là delle posizioni ideologiche raramente ho sentito la politica parlarne in modo adeguato.
> ...


Anche sul meccanismo dell’adozione in sè ci sarebbe da disquisire.

sistema lungo (e non per accuratezza), farraginoso e costoso. 

E così tanti bambini/ragazzi si trovano per lungo tempo in strutture che, anche se gestite nel migliori dei modi, sono molto diverse da una famiglia.

Sull’utero in affitto sono d’accordo, troppo controverso. 
Anche se io mi sarei prestata volentieri (senza compenso, ovviamente), per una cara amica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche sul meccanismo dell’adozione in sè ci sarebbe da disquisire.
> 
> sistema lungo (e non per accuratezza), farraginoso e costoso.
> 
> ...


C'è un forte interesse economico a non far adottare bambini. Tenerli in strutture che incassano fior di soldi dallo Stato è il principale motivo di tanti impedimenti.


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se qualcuno un giorno dovesse indire un altro referendum inutile e costoso sul tema in oggetto, voi votereste a favore o contro?
> Io assolutamente a favore.
> Poi magari ad insulti inoltrati, argomenteremo meglio ma dubito sia necessario.


Ovviamente contro


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ovviamente contro


Perché "ovviamente"??


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché "ovviamente"??


pota....dio, patria e famiglia


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> In effetti ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio sull'argomento, che non può essere risolto da un quesito referendario. Le cose sono tutt'altro che semplici. In effetti con all'adozone da parte di persone singole, che senso ha poi parlare di coppie?
> E l' enorme argomento del sostegno dello stato alle famiglie, che adesso è carente come lo trattiamo?
> Che senso ha parlare di queste cose se non siamo nemmeno in grado di garantire asili nido per chi ne ha bisogno?
> Ecco, al di là delle posizioni ideologiche raramente ho sentito la politica parlarne in modo adeguato.
> ...


Condivido tutto. È davvero assurdo come un paese a matrice cattolica non abbia mai avuto politiche a sostegno della famiglia, o meglio, si è calcata parecchio la mano sul ruolo di accudimento della donna, dai bambini ai nonni, lo Stato ha sempre delegato in toto all'angelo del focolare l'assistenza dei famigliari. 
Dall'altra parte si è spinto sull'emancipazione della donna e sulle sue doti da lavoratrice. 
Ci hanno fregato insomma. Sensi di colpa e/o rinunce. 
Ai tempi dell'università ero andata a farmi un giro in Belgio e Olanda e mi stupii di quante coppie della mie età avessero figli, anche piuttosto numerose. Stessa cosa notai in Francia, ma davvero resta una scelta coraggiosa fare figli in Italia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> C'è un forte interesse economico a non far adottare bambini. Tenerli in strutture che incassano fior di soldi dallo Stato è il principale motivo di tanti impedimenti.


Il comune deve tirare fuori i soldi per ogni suo cittadino minore che ha bisogno di assistenza. I comuni, nonostante le dicerie, sono molto restii a spendere. Basterebbe guardare i bilanci pubblici e vedere come vengono spesi soldi.
Ci saranno anche casi del genere, ma molto rari.


----------



## Martes (11 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il comune deve tirare fuori i soldi per ogni suo cittadino minore che ha bisogno di assistenza. I comuni, nonostante le dicerie, sono molto restii a spendere. Basterebbe guardare i bilanci pubblici e vedere come vengono spesi soldi.
> Ci saranno anche casi del genere, ma molto rari.


Esatto. Anzi, per risparmiare si arriva ormai a intervenire quando le situazioni sono già scoppiate e difficilmente recuperabili.

Per rispondere invece alla domanda iniziale del 3d, favorevole a valutazioni approfondite, ma serie per davvero, delle figure genitoriali. Ho visto troppe adozioni fallite da parte di coppie benestanti e apparentemente con tutte le carte in regola per concludere che un padre e una madre possano essere l'unica valida garanzia


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il comune deve tirare fuori i soldi per ogni suo cittadino minore che ha bisogno di assistenza. I comuni, nonostante le dicerie, sono molto restii a spendere. Basterebbe guardare i bilanci pubblici e vedere come vengono spesi soldi.
> Ci saranno anche casi del genere, ma molto rari.


E perché mai dovrebbero tenere questi bambini nelle strutture se ci sono coppie che vogliono adottare? 
Mentre molti paesi  per alleggerirsi da questi costi li danno? 
Il giro d'affari che c'è dietro è notevole, il comune è obbligato a trovare le risorse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Agosto 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Esatto. Anzi, per risparmiare si arriva ormai a intervenire quando le situazioni sono già scoppiate e difficilmente recuperabili.
> 
> Per rispondere invece alla domanda iniziale del 3d, favorevole a valutazioni approfondite, ma serie per davvero, delle figure genitoriali. Ho visto troppe adozioni fallite da parte di coppie benestanti e apparentemente con tutte le carte in regola per concludere che un padre e una madre possano essere l'unica valida garanzia


Gente capricciosa che vuole un figlio come se fosse un giocattolo.


----------



## spleen (11 Agosto 2021)

E il quesito di fondo rimane sempre quello, per crescere, un bambino ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre o ci sono figure sostitutive che vanno bene lo stesso?
Perchè in sostanza io trovo abbastanza stucchevole anche l'affermazione che per crescere con equilibrio ci sia bisogno solo di amore, per crescere c'è bisogno della trasmissione di valori, di cura e di accudimento, e c'è bisogno anche di qualcuno che sappia a volte dire di no.


----------



## spleen (11 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> pota....dio, patria e famiglia


Io non ho ancora capito perchè l'affermazione di Mazzini: Dio Patria e Famiglia dia fastidio a qualcuno.
Perchè quelli che fino a ieri erano dei valori adesso debbano essere gettati sprezzantemente nella polvere come anticaglie.
Ritengo in vista di formidabili traguardi sociali e progressivi, che a me danno invece tutta l'aria di essere una strizzatina d'occhio all' egoismo e all'individualismo più sfrenati.

Vogliamo completarla come l'ignorante della Cirinnà che scambiando l'autore con Mussolini la completò con un bel: -che vita di merda?
Vogliamo un mondo che derida la spiritualità, senza radici, senza senso di appartenenza e facciamo a fettine l'idea di famiglia?
Andrà meglio cosi?


----------



## Lostris (11 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E il quesito di fondo rimane sempre quello, per crescere, un bambino ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre o ci sono figure sostitutive che vanno bene lo stesso?
> Perchè in sostanza io trovo abbastanza stucchevole anche l'affermazione che per crescere con equilibrio ci sia bisogno solo di amore, per crescere c'è bisogno della trasmissione di valori, di cura e di accudimento, e c'è bisogno anche di qualcuno che sappia a volte dire di no.


Ma quanti di noi possono dire di essere cresciuti in una famiglia ideale? 
padre/madre/valori/cura/educazione ecc.

Si possono identificare quelle che sono le fondamenta, e considerare il resto “optional”.

Anche perché, come spesso accade, anche mettendo tutti gli ingredienti assieme non c’è alcuna garanzia.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2021)

Io penso alle figure di riferimento uomo e donna 
Vero che possono mancare ma secondo me non sostituibili da una figura diversa. 
ovvero meglio senza che doppia . Mio opinione ovviamente
Gli adulti possono fare ciò che vogliono imporre a un bambino le loro scelte no


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E perché mai dovrebbero tenere questi bambini nelle strutture se ci sono coppie che vogliono adottare?
> Mentre molti paesi  per alleggerirsi da questi costi li danno?
> Il giro d'affari che c'è dietro è notevole, il comune è obbligato a trovare le risorse.


Perché la legislazione italiana privilegia il legame di sangue e basta un genitore che si presenta raramente per non consentire la dichiarazione di stato di abbandono che consente l’adozione.
Però non so quanto sia sbagliato questo criterio perché in effetti i legami dei bambini con i genitori sono molto forti, al di là di valutazioni di genitori adeguati.
Comunque questi bambini non sono tantissimi e ogni situazione è unica. Vi sono i giudici che valutano ogni aspetto.
 Non credo che sia possibile una enunciazione di principio.
Comunque supporre sempre interessi economici in queste situazioni è per me sbagliato, anche perché appunto questi bambini costituiscono un costo.
In un comune grande i numeri sono alti ed è difficile valutare. Io ho seguito alcuni casi in un comune piccolo e la tendenza era lasciare i bambini con i genitori il più possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E il quesito di fondo rimane sempre quello, per crescere, un bambino ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre o ci sono figure sostitutive che vanno bene lo stesso?
> Perchè in sostanza io trovo abbastanza stucchevole anche l'affermazione che per crescere con equilibrio ci sia bisogno solo di amore, per crescere c'è bisogno della trasmissione di valori, di cura e di accudimento, e c'è bisogno anche di qualcuno che sappia a volte dire di no.


Milioni di bambini in Italia, figuriamoci nel mondo, sono cresciuti con un solo genitore (vero prevalentemente la madre) perché uno non se ne è mai fatto carico o è sparito o è morto. Le figure di riferimento mancanti le si trova in un parente, un vicino di casa, un insegnante, un allenatore. Basta vedere Fausto Desalu.
Ma ci sono casi di madri che si sono rese irreperibili o sono morte. E succede la stessa cosa.
Poi ogni coppia che desidera adottare si deve sottoporre a un percorso difficile, durante il quale vengono valutati come persone e come coppia. È un percorso da cui moltissime coppie fertili non sarebbero uscite idonee.


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E il quesito di fondo rimane sempre quello, per crescere, un bambino ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre o ci sono figure sostitutive che vanno bene lo stesso?
> Perchè in sostanza io trovo abbastanza stucchevole anche l'affermazione che per crescere con equilibrio ci sia bisogno solo di amore, per crescere c'è bisogno della trasmissione di valori, di cura e di accudimento, e c'è bisogno anche di qualcuno che sappia a volte dire di no.


Si ha bisogno di un padre ed una madre, oltre che di quello che hai scritto


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quanti di noi possono dire di essere cresciuti in una famiglia ideale?
> padre/madre/valori/cura/educazione ecc.
> 
> Si possono identificare quelle che sono le fondamenta, e considerare il resto “optional”.
> ...


Col senno di poi, padre e madre nella mia famiglia non sono stati garanzia di alcun valore trasmessomi e credo si veda.
Pertanto la mia personale esperienza vissuta sul campo mi porta a dire che per crescere un figlio servano in egual misura disciplina e amore, a prescindere dal sesso e dalla sessualità dei genitori che le elargiscono.
Avere due padri, due madri, un padre e una madre non lo ritengo l’elemento base che permetta di crescere bene dei figli.
Io farei sposare chi si vuole sposare e vieterei di far fare figli a chiunque abbia più di 35 anni. 
Sotto si può fare tutto.
Quando sarò imperatore del mondo questa sarà la terza legge che promulgherò.


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Col senno di poi, padre e madre nella mia famiglia non sono stati garanzia di alcun valore trasmessomi e credo si veda.
> Pertanto la mia personale esperienza vissuta sul campo mi porta a dire che per crescere un figlio servano in egual misura disciplina e amore, a prescindere dal sesso e dalla sessualità dei genitori che le elargiscono.
> Avere due padri, due madri, un padre e una madre non lo ritengo l’elemento base che permetta di crescere bene dei figli.
> Io farei sposare chi si vuole sposare e vieterei di far fare figli a chiunque abbia più di 35 anni.
> ...


E le prime 2?


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Milioni di bambini in Italia, figuriamoci nel mondo, sono cresciuti con un solo genitore (vero prevalentemente la madre) perché uno non se ne è mai fatto carico o è sparito o è morto. Le figure di riferimento mancanti le si trova in un parente, un vicino di casa, un insegnante, un allenatore. Basta vedere Fausto Desalu.
> Ma ci sono casi di madri che si sono rese irreperibili o sono morte. E succede la stessa cosa.
> Poi ogni coppia che desidera adottare si deve sottoporre a un percorso difficile, durante il quale vengono valutati come persone e come coppia. È un percorso da cui moltissime coppie fertili non sarebbero uscite idonee.


Certo che miliardi di bambini nella storia e nel mondo sono cresciuti bene lo stesso anche con un solo genitore. Non è in discussione questo. Qui si parla di situazione ottimale, che è quella di padre e madre presenti.

Figura di riferimento è un concetto ampio. Un tempo si diceva che ad un bambino servivano oltre al padre ed al nonno anche il maestro, il prete ed il capitano.

Ma nessuna di queste figure è assimilabile al padre


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Certo che miliardi di bambini nella storia e nel mondo sono cresciuti bene lo stesso anche con un solo genitore. Non è in discussione questo. Qui si parla di *situazione ottimale*, che è quella di padre e madre presenti.
> 
> Figura di riferimento è un concetto ampio. Un tempo si diceva che ad un bambino servivano oltre al padre ed al nonno anche il maestro, il prete ed il capitano.
> 
> Ma nessuna di queste figure è assimilabile al padre


Se parliamo di questo, nessuno dovrebbe fare figli.


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora capito perchè l'affermazione di Mazzini: Dio Patria e Famiglia dia fastidio a qualcuno.
> Perchè quelli che fino a ieri erano dei valori adesso debbano essere gettati sprezzantemente nella polvere come anticaglie.
> Ritengo in vista di formidabili traguardi sociali e progressivi, che a me danno invece tutta l'aria di essere una strizzatina d'occhio all' egoismo e all'individualismo più sfrenati.
> 
> ...


Se permetti il concetto di dio e patria li metterei sì tra le anticaglie...nei secoli, grazie a questi concetti, si sono giustificate le peggio cose. 
Non entro nel merito, dico solo che sono l'oppio dei popoli e i venditori d'oppio non ne fanno uso personale e ci guadagnano.
La famiglia è un concetto in evoluzione da millenni, ha avuto un'accelerazione nell'ultimo secolo...nel bene o nel male è forse meglio rendersene conto e non cristallizzarsi.
...e comunque non è colpa mia se il motto è utilizzato prevalentemente da fascisti, postfascisti, exfascisti, neofascisti.....ecc.ecc.
Neanche la generazione degli exdemocristiani (per dire quella che era la categoria prevalente nel paese fino a qualche anno fa) , che in questi valori si riconoscono, si permettono più di usarla


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Certo che miliardi di bambini nella storia e nel mondo sono cresciuti bene lo stesso anche con un solo genitore. Non è in discussione questo. Qui si parla di situazione ottimale, che è quella di padre e madre presenti.
> 
> Figura di riferimento è un concetto ampio. Un tempo si diceva che ad un bambino servivano oltre al padre ed al nonno anche il maestro, il prete ed il capitano.
> 
> Ma nessuna di queste figure è assimilabile al padre


Sì, conosco persone adulte che sono state cresciute con una figura paterna, una madre, un prete, un maestro ed un capitano. Devo dire che sono brave  persone come altre e teste di cazzo come altre ancora.


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se permetti il concetto di dio e patria li metterei sì tra le anticaglie...nei secoli, grazie a questi concetti, si sono giustificate le peggio cose.
> Non entro nel merito, dico solo che sono l'oppio dei popoli e i venditori d'oppio non ne fanno uso personale e ci guadagnano.
> La famiglia è un concetto in evoluzione da millenni, ha avuto un'accelerazione nell'ultimo secolo...nel bene o nel male è forse meglio rendersene conto e non cristallizzarsi.
> ...e comunque non è colpa mia se il motto è utilizzato prevalentemente da fascisti, postfascisti, exfascisti, neofascisti.....ecc.ecc.
> Neanche la generazione degli exdemocristiani (per dire quella che era la categoria prevalente nel paese fino a qualche anno fa) , che in questi valori si riconoscono, si permettono più di usarla


Questo è una tua opinione.
Non bisogna confondere sempre Dio con la religione, Patria con nazionalismo, e l'istituto naturale della famiglia con il corpo esclusivamente culturale e non anche etologico della specie umana.
Dio Patrie e famiglia è stato ed è anche altro se permetti.


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche sul meccanismo dell’adozione in sè ci sarebbe da disquisire.
> Sull’utero in affitto sono d’accordo, troppo controverso.
> *Anche se io mi sarei prestata volentieri (senza compenso, ovviamente), per una cara amica.*


La nostra società è fortemente impreparata su questi temi. 
Non so se ti ricordi della madre surrogata che si rifiutò di consegnare il bambino perchè ormai lo riteneva cosa sua...
Poi certo sulle adozioni bisognerebbe aprire un colossale capitolo, visto che a violte si trasformano in una vera e propria selezione degli elementi migliori, modello eugenetica.
E dell' eugenetica in particolare vogliamo parlarne? La scienza ci consentirà col tempo solo di curare le maleattie genetiche o questa possibilità di i ntervento si tradurra nel tempo in una vera e propria autoselezione?
Ho idea che altro che referendum, per stabilire quattro regole pratiche, qua ci vorrebbero anni di disquisizioni e di tentativi.
Perchè io penso che la vita sia prima di tutto un fatto filosofico.


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo è una tua opinione.
> E il fatto che tu confonda Dio con la religione, Patria con nazionalismo, e l'istituto naturale della famiglia con il corpo esclusivamente culturale e non anche etologico della specie umana la dice lunga.
> Dio Patrie e famiglia è stato ed è anche altro se permetti.


Posso anche darti ragione, ma dimmi tu allora quanti ripetono quella frase come la intendono?
Non nascondiamoci dietro una foglia di fico o riduciamo il tutto alla semantica, la questione è l'uso che se ne fa di quel motto...e nessuno, o quasi, lo intende come te.
Se vedo una svastica sul muro penso più ad un neonazista che ad un mesopotamico adoratore del sole


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2021)

doppia


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Posso anche darti ragione, ma dimmi tu allora quanti ripetono quella frase come la intendono?
> Non nascondiamoci dietro una foglia di fico o riduciamo il tutto alla semantica, la questione è l'uso che se ne fa di quel motto...e nessuno, o quasi, lo intende come te.
> Se vedo una svastica sul muro penso più ad un neonazista che ad un mesopotamico adoratore del sole


Ho capito, ma per piacere usciamo un attimo dalla vulgata comune. Un nazista con la svastica o un fascista ti sembrano vicini a quei concetti?
A me no onestamente.
Se poi li utilizziamo come fece la Cirinnà per darla sul sedere a chi aveva delle obiezioni alla sua legge, vedi come completiamo il quadro con degli slogan completamente avulsi e distanti dal reale significato di quelle parole?
Questo intendevo.


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2021)

Purtroppo la vulgata comune ha vinto. E' ormai uno slogan di cui una parte politica si è appropriata...dillo a loro.


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> *Purtroppo la vulgata comune ha vinto.* E' ormai uno slogan di cui una parte politica si è appropriata...dillo a loro.


Non lasciamogliela vinta.
Le parole sono importanti (cit. Moretti)


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, conosco persone adulte che sono state cresciute con una figura paterna, una madre, un prete, un maestro ed un capitano. Devo dire che sono brave  persone come altre e teste di cazzo come altre ancora.


Così come non ci sono certezze sulla fedeltà,  non ci sono sulla buona riuscita come genitore.  Il che non inficia il discorso di partenza


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La nostra società è fortemente impreparata su questi temi.
> Non so se ti ricordi della *madre surrogata che si rifiutò di consegnare il bambino perchè ormai lo riteneva cosa sua*...
> Poi certo sulle adozioni bisognerebbe aprire un colossale capitolo, visto che a violte si trasformano in una vera e propria selezione degli elementi migliori, modello eugenetica.
> E dell' eugenetica in particolare vogliamo parlarne? La scienza ci consentirà col tempo solo di curare le maleattie genetiche o questa possibilità di i ntervento si tradurra nel tempo in una vera e propria autoselezione?
> ...


Il problema è sto bypassato utilizzando ovulo di un’altra donna, riducendo la gestante a una incubatrice, in questo modo l‘unico genitore biologico diventa il padre e quindi l’unico con diritti. 
Ma la gpa è una aberrazione.


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se parliamo di questo, nessuno dovrebbe fare figli.


Vale la risposta a vera. Vivere, amare ed avere figli comporta dei rischi.  Per fortuna non tutti si spaventano


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma per piacere usciamo un attimo dalla vulgata comune. Un nazista con la svastica o un fascista ti sembrano vicini a quei concetti?
> A me no onestamente.
> Se poi li utilizziamo come fece la Cirinnà per darla sul sedere a chi aveva delle obiezioni alla sua legge, vedi come completiamo il quadro con degli slogan completamente avulsi e distanti dal reale significato di quelle parole?
> Questo intendevo.


La Cirinna' infatti è una nazista oggettiva. Oltre che una persona notevolmente ignorante


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> E le prime 2?


Le prime due non c’entrano questo tread ed a me non piace andare OT.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Certo che miliardi di bambini nella storia e nel mondo sono cresciuti bene lo stesso anche con un solo genitore. Non è in discussione questo. Qui si parla di situazione ottimale, che è quella di padre e madre presenti.
> 
> Figura di riferimento è un concetto ampio. Un tempo si diceva che ad un bambino servivano oltre al padre ed al nonno anche il maestro, il prete ed il capitano.
> 
> Ma nessuna di queste figure è assimilabile al padre


Abbiamo capito che per alcuni la situazione ottimale è quella con padre e madre, avranno evidentemente le loro prove. A questi chiederei se possono provare che la figura non ottimale è quella composta da due padri o due madri. Se si, chiederei loro di mostrarmi la documentazione medica a supporto. Almeno mi convincerò anche io.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che per alcuni la situazione ottimale è quella con padre e madre, avranno evidentemente le loro prove. A questi chiederei se possono provare che la figura non ottimale è quella composta da due padri o due madri. Se si, chiederei loro di mostrarmi la documentazione medica a supporto. Almeno mi convincerò anche io.


Io non credo che nessuno vada convinto
Semplicemente le opinioni sono diverse 
Io credo molto nella figura maschile e femminile di riferimento. Una dei due può anche mancare ma non sostituita con due figure uguali 
Non credo esista documentazione medica a riguardo.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo che nessuno vada convinto
> Semplicemente le opinioni sono diverse
> Io credo molto nella figura maschile e femminile di riferimento. Una dei due può anche mancare ma non sostituita con due figure uguali
> Non credo esista documentazione medica a riguardo.


Chiedevo un supporto clinico perche alcuni sembrano molto convinti e mi chiedevo quindi se questa convinzione che ho letto nell’altro utente che ho quoptato avesse una base scientifica o meno. 
quindi mi stai dicendo che è solo una specie di fede?


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che per alcuni la situazione ottimale è quella con padre e madre, avranno evidentemente le loro prove. A questi chiederei se possono provare che la figura non ottimale è quella composta da due padri o due madri. Se si, chiederei loro di mostrarmi la documentazione medica a supporto. Almeno mi convincerò anche io.


Se è per quello non esiste nemmeno prova scientifica di quello che sostieni tu. Peraltro qui si parla di questioni tecniche e legali. E quando si scrive una legge, si prevede una situazione standard,  ovvero padre e madre, e da li poi si considerano le opzioni diverse,  tipo app


Pincopallista ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che per alcuni la situazione ottimale è quella con padre e madre, avranno evidentemente le loro prove. A questi chiederei se possono provare che la figura non ottimale è quella composta da due padri o due madri. Se si, chiederei loro di mostrarmi la documentazione medica a supporto. Almeno mi convincerò anche io.


Guarda che nessuno deve provare nulla,  a parte che stiamo disquisendo delle questioni legali, non di altro tipo. E quando si disegna una legge, si parte dalla situazione tipica. In questo caso, la famiglia naturale padre e madre. Poi si esaminano le opzioni ulteriori, come quando manca uno dei genitori o entrambi per vari motivi.

Poi da qualche anno c'è sta moda per cui i gay smanierebbero per i figli.  Ora, a norma vigente un gay può adottare il figlio naturale del partner. Cerca pure in rete, c'è abbondante dottrina e giurisprudenza in merito. 

Riguardo l'adozione degli orfani, esiste una scala di opzioni e nesun giudice tutelare sano di mente modificherebbe quella scala

Resta fuori l'ipotesi in cui non ci sia un figlio naturale da adottare Ne un orfano.  E quindi sorge il lieve problema del fatto che quella razzista della biologia impedisce a 2 gay di figliare naturalmente.   Quindi?

Quindi si dovrebbe ricorrere agli uteri in affitto.  Conclusione,  decidete. O autorizziamo la maternità surrogata oppure i gay devono abbozzare.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Agosto 2021)

Sono troppo tradizionalista. 
Ma questo articolo mi sta facendo cambiare idea ... 








						Luca, il papà single e gay che ha adottato una bimba down: «Alba rifiutata da 7 famiglie»
					

Alba è una bimba affetta da sindrome di down, è stata abbandonata in ospedale alla nascita e, prima di essere adottata, è stata scartata da ben sette famiglie. Tutto questo prima...




					www.ilmessaggero.it


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

Difatti perplesso, se noti io sostengo nulla.
Ho fatto una domanda dichiarandomi a favore, ma non ho sostenuto che questo sia meglio o peggio.
Tu invece poco sopra scrivi che la situa ottimale sia padre e madre e mi chiedevo da cosa deriva la convinzione tua che la situa ottimale sia padre e madre.
Dalla tua risposta comprendo, senza allungare troppo il brodo con tante parole inutili, che è una fede anche la tua e niente più.

Inoltre, ciò di cui stiamo disquisendo è aperto, come da titolo del tread.
Cioe non è che arriva un utente qualunque e scrive ciò di cosa si può o non si può parlare nel tread di un altro, non ti pare?

se noti nella mia domanda iniziale si chiede come la pensate voi, non cosa si trova in rete in materia di giurisprudenza di cui all’autore del post frega meno di zero.

per copiare due righe prese qua e là siamo tutti bravi.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sono troppo tradizionalista.
> Ma questo articolo mi sta facendo cambiare idea ...
> 
> 
> ...


Quello che non riesco a comprendere è questo desiderio di chiamarlo papà gay.
Fosse stato etero nessuno se lo sarebbe manco cacato.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a comprendere è questo desiderio di chiamarlo papà gay.
> Fosse stato etero nessuno se lo sarebbe manco cacato.


Ma c'è anche questo... Poi su come  è impostato l'articolo stendiamo un velo pietoso.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma c'è anche questo... Poi su come  è impostato l'articolo stendiamo un velo pietoso.


Per me siamo tutti persone.
Lorientamento sessuale non deve mai essere una discriminante in questioni importanti come la creazione di una famiglia.
E invece lo è, quantomeno qui nella nostra italietta piccola piccola, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per me siamo tutti persone.
> Lorientamento sessuale non deve mai essere una discriminante in questioni importanti come la creazione di una famiglia.
> E invece lo è, quantomeno qui nella nostra italietta piccola piccola, in tutti i sensi.


Possiamo parlare come al bar, allora offritemi una spremuta, oppure cercare di capire come questa cosa impatti inevitabilmente nell’immaginario e nell’inconscio di ognuno di noi.
Tutti siamo figli e molti di noi genitori.
Le nostre idee dipendono da queste esperienze e da come abbiamo vissuto i nostri genitori e come ci sentiamo genitori.
È comprensibile che un modello diverso ci possa disturbare.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Chiedevo un supporto clinico perche alcuni sembrano molto convinti e mi chiedevo quindi se questa convinzione che ho letto nell’altro utente che ho quoptato avesse una base scientifica o meno.
> quindi mi stai dicendo che è solo una specie di fede?


No è un mio pensiero.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a comprendere è questo desiderio di chiamarlo papà gay.
> Fosse stato etero nessuno se lo sarebbe manco cacato.


Non lo si chiama é lui che ha dichiarato di essere gay. Mi sembra che ci sia un bisogno più di un gay di dichiararsi che degli altri di saperlo
Non so tu ma io quando parlo di me non sottolineo di essere etero


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Difatti perplesso, se noti io sostengo nulla.
> Ho fatto una domanda dichiarandomi a favore, ma non ho sostenuto che questo sia meglio o peggio.
> Tu invece poco sopra scrivi che la situa ottimale sia padre e madre e mi chiedevo da cosa deriva la convinzione tua che la situa ottimale sia padre e madre.
> Dalla tua risposta comprendo, senza allungare troppo il brodo con tante parole inutili, che è una fede anche la tua e niente più.
> ...


Dalla tua risposta, senza farla troppo lungo, deduco che non hai capito quello che ho scritto.  Non ne sono sorpreso


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sono troppo tradizionalista.
> Ma questo articolo mi sta facendo cambiare idea ...
> 
> 
> ...





Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a comprendere è questo desiderio di chiamarlo papà gay.
> Fosse stato etero nessuno se lo sarebbe manco cacato.


Luca è un papà meraviglioso ed Alba, rifiutata da diverse coppie etero, una bambina molto amata.
Lui si considera semplicemente un papà single, mai sottolineato l'essere gay.


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Poi da qualche anno c'è sta moda per cui i gay smanierebbero per i figli.


Che tristezza...
Forse loro desiderano di diventare genitori come tutti, no?


----------



## Marjanna (14 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se qualcuno un giorno dovesse indire un altro referendum inutile e costoso sul tema in oggetto, voi votereste a favore o contro?
> Io assolutamente a favore.
> Poi magari ad insulti inoltrati, argomenteremo meglio ma dubito sia necessario.


Io non sono informata su come siano i test a cui vengono sottoposte delle coppie per adottare. So, per sentito dire, che è concesso solo a coppie ricche (non benestanti, ricche) ma ho anche sentito di chi nelle condizione di benestare basta abbia l'amico psichiatra o il dottore X per avere più facilmente una firma quando serve. In poche parole, non so proprio niente, se non voci di corridoio.
In Italia non so quante persone risponderebbero ad un referendum simile al mio livello di conoscenza. 
Banalizzando io sarei aperta all'adozione da parte di chiunque (dando per scontato che i test siano seri), pur di levare da condizioni pietose dei bambini (pare in alcuni paesi a causa del covid si sia incrementato il numero degli orfani). Magari non andranno a vivere in una famiglia modello (sempre ne esistano) ma sempre meglio che rischiare di cadere in brutti giri (purtroppo capita). Mi rendo conto però che il mio è un pensiero appunto banale.
Quindi mi andrei a informare. 
In considerazioni così, da _topic Pincopallista_, rispetto a coppie dello stesso sesso mi viene più un pensiero che il bambino possa sentirsi non pienamente accettato dalla società, se prima non diviene il rapporto fra gay o lesbiche totalmente accettato dalla società, e magari vivere questo distacco come un trauma (dopo quello già subito dell'abbandono). Scrivo questo anche considerando che non ci sono solo neonati o bambini nei primi anni di vita da adottare. 
Probabilmente (o probabilmente è una mia carenza) ancora mancano dei riferimenti di famiglia gay. Mi viene in mente quel simpatico telefilm che in Italia si chiama "Modern Family", di cui però ho visto solo alcune puntate di vecchie edizioni, dove tra le coppie c'era proprio una coppia gay che adottava una bimba. Purtroppo se ad esempio per prendere una casa in affitto, nessuno fa una piega se si presentano due ragazzi fidanzati, un uomo che si presentasse con il proprio compagno, potrebbe rischiare di venire scartato, per le brutte cose lercie che poi quei zozzoni farebbero. E sapendo questo, ci sono gay che devono "mascherarsi" da etero, ma per lavorare, per cose banali o semplicemente per non avere rotture per qualcuno con cui magari si rapportano mezz'ora.

Non so neppure se adottare debba corrispondere, come ho sempre sentito, al grande desiderio di avere un bambino e non poterlo avere. Perchè non so cosa voglia dire "grande desiderio". Nella sostanza si decide di dedicarsi ad una creatura, che ha subito un trauma (è stato abbandonato), e si prova a recuperare come si può per fargli avere una vita migliore di quella che avrebbe senza nessuno. Percui trovo sia diverso dall'avere un proprio figlio, è un poco recuperare una bestiola selvatica e ferita, e potrebbe mordere e graffiare mi sa...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Che tristezza...
> Forse loro desiderano di diventare genitori come tutti, no?


Non è che perché desideri una cosa vuol dire che sia ‘giusto” che tu la abbia


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che perché desideri una cosa vuol dire che sia ‘giusto” che tu la abbia


Sicuramente. In questo caso il desiderio, secondo me, è più che legittimo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sicuramente. In questo caso il desiderio, secondo me, è più che legittimo.


Secondo me no , o meglio il desiderio può starci il realizzarlo no.


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me no , o meglio il desiderio può starci il realizzarlo no.


Spero nella nuova generazione.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Spero nella nuova generazione.


Anche io. Mi preoccupa il mondo per come sta andando


----------



## spleen (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sicuramente. In questo caso il desiderio, secondo me, è più che legittimo.


I desideri sono sempre legittimi, certo.
Basta non scambiarli per diritti, non sono la stessa cosa secondo me.
Poi bisognerebbe discute, capire, mediare, sono d'accordo, ma non scambiare qualsiasi cambiamento e adattamento per un progresso.
In campo sociale niente è un progresso, tutto è già stato visto, da qualche parte, in qualche epoca storica.
Secondo me eh, sempre secondo me. Ricette per tutti non esistono.


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> I desideri sono sempre legittimi, certo.
> Basta non scambiarli per diritti, non sono la stessa cosa secondo me.
> Poi bisognerebbe discute, capire, mediare, sono d'accordo, ma non scambiare qualsiasi cambiamento e adattamento per un progresso.
> In campo sociale niente è un progresso, tutto è già stato visto, da qualche parte, in qualche epoca storica.
> Secondo me eh, sempre secondo me. Ricette per tutti non esistono.


Rispetto il pensiero di tutti.
La mia tristezza era dovuta alla frase "Poi da qualche anno c'è sta moda per cui i gay smanierebbero per i figli".


----------



## spleen (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Rispetto il pensiero di tutti.
> La mia tristezza era dovuta alla frase "Poi da qualche anno c'è sta moda per cui i gay smanierebbero per i figli".


Per l'adozione ad esempio io sono abbastanza favorevole, con certe garanzie, dato che viene data anche ai singoli questa possibilità.
Ma per l'utero in affitto no non lo vedo proprio come una cosa giusta.


----------



## Foglia (14 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sono troppo tradizionalista.
> Ma questo articolo mi sta facendo cambiare idea ...
> 
> 
> ...


Questo articolo è una prova di quante cose diano da riflettere. A parte il riconoscimento delle adozioni straniere da parte dell'Italia, se restiamo nel nostro paese le coppie gay, così come i single (famosa è una sentenza della Cassazione se non vado errata del 2019, che ha concesso a una single ultrassessantenne l'adozione di una figlia disabile) possono adottare nei cd. "casi particolari", tra cui appunto rientrano le patologie.

E fa riflettere perché - coppie, o individui non ritenuti "idonei", o "il meglio" nei casi di adozione di bimbi senza problemi di salute - idonei vengono diversamente riconosciuti nei casi che richiederebbero maggior.... idoneità (non è la parola giusta, ma passatemela)


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Per l'adozione ad esempio io sono abbastanza favorevole, con certe garanzie, dato che viene data anche ai singoli questa possibilità.
> Ma per l'utero in affitto no non lo vedo proprio come una cosa giusta.


Si parlava di adozione. Ovviamente ci devono essere i giusti presupposti e le stesse regole in vigore per le coppie etero.


----------



## spleen (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Si parlava di adozione. Ovviamente ci devono essere i giusti presupposti e le stesse regole in vigore per le coppie etero.


Si, però poi il passo è breve.
E' questo che è un pochetto critico nella situazione.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Che tristezza...
> Forse loro desiderano di diventare genitori come tutti, no?


Può darsi. Ma ci sono situazioni non risolvibili senza entrare in contraddizione


----------



## Foglia (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Si parlava di adozione. Ovviamente ci devono essere i giusti presupposti e le stesse regole in vigore per le coppie etero.


Guarda, non so dirti perché   , forse è più il retaggio di pregiudizi che possono investire gli adottati, la curiosità verso famiglie non convenzionali, eccetera , è un argomento che mi lascia qualche dubbio.

Però devo ammettere che nel leggere l'articolo del padre single (single, infatti, gay era un corollario in questo caso) che ha adottato la bimba con la sindrome di down, mi è un pò ribollito il sangue. Per il nostro Stato, per l'attuale legge, adottare bimbi portatori di handicap è consdierato un atto di "serie B". Un pò la differenza che corre tra l'adottare un bambino e l'adottare un cane in un canile, suvvia, controlli certamente un pò meno rigidi per il secondo.... E mi ribolle non poco il sangue pensando che, per intanto, dovremmo proprio rovesciare questo sistema. Questa modalità di pensiero. E mi preoccupa pure pensare al fatto che l'interesse ad adottare venga "dopo" il "come lo vuoi?".

Ti pare (dico a te ma è generico) che uno inidoneo ad adottare un bambino sano, per magia diventi idoneo ad adottare un bambino con problemi anche fisici?????

Vabbè ragazzi, son cose su cui riflettere a prescindere da come la si pensi, ma è chiaro che c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Rispetto il pensiero di tutti.
> La mia tristezza era dovuta alla frase "Poi da qualche anno c'è sta moda per cui i gay smanierebbero per i figli".


È un raffronto temporale.  Mai sentito un gay negli anni 80-90 fare questi discorsi. A differenza di altre rivendicazioni che erano già presenti


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda, non so dirti perché   , forse è più il retaggio di pregiudizi che possono investire gli adottati, la curiosità verso famiglie non convenzionali, eccetera , è un argomento che mi lascia qualche dubbio.
> 
> Però devo ammettere che nel leggere l'articolo del padre single (single, infatti, gay era un corollario in questo caso) che ha adottato la bimba con la sindrome di down, mi è un pò ribollito il sangue. Per il nostro Stato, per l'attuale legge, adottare bimbi portatori di handicap è consdierato un atto di "serie B". Un pò la differenza che corre tra l'adottare un bambino e l'adottare un cane in un canile, suvvia, controlli certamente un pò meno rigidi per il secondo.... E mi ribolle non poco il sangue pensando che, per intanto, dovremmo proprio rovesciare questo sistema. Questa modalità di pensiero. E mi preoccupa pure pensare al fatto che l'interesse ad adottare venga "dopo" il "come lo vuoi?".
> 
> ...


La tua riflessione ed il tuo raggelo è più che condivisibile.
I bambini portatori di handicap vengono dati con adozione con molta più facilità. Ci dovrebbe essere più rigidità, invece no.


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> È un raffronto temporale.  Mai sentito un gay negli anni 80-90 fare questi discorsi. A differenza di altre rivendicazioni che erano già presenti


Che discorsi.
Se guardi il passato non andrai mai oltre.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Che discorsi.
> Se guardi il passato non andrai mai oltre.


Il raffronto si fa per comprendere le ragioni di una richiesta.  Siccome il desiderio di essere genitore deve stare in equilibrio con il diritto del bambino alla migliore situazione possibile,  si ragiona sulle varie opzioni e quella che prevede il passaggio per l'utero in affitto è inaccettabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La tua riflessione ed il tuo raggelo è più che condivisibile.
> I bambini portatori di handicap vengono dati con adozione con molta più facilità. Ci dovrebbe essere più rigidità, invece no.


Chi vuole un figlio lo vorrebbe sano, di conseguenza i bambini speciali praticamente non li vuole nessuno ed hanno bisogno di molte cure. 
Ecco che se si trova una famiglia disponibile viene subito affidato. 
Un mio amico lo ha rifiutato, e ci sono voluti altri 3 anni per avere l'opportunità di averne uno sano un Russia. 
Un'altra coppia invece lo ha preso e a distanza di anni si stanno disperando. 
Hanno sottovalutato il problema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Agosto 2021)

Ma in tutto questo l'istinto materno che fine fà?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non sono informata su come siano i test a cui vengono sottoposte delle coppie per adottare. So, per sentito dire, che è concesso solo a coppie ricche (non benestanti, ricche) ma ho anche sentito di chi nelle condizione di benestare basta abbia l'amico psichiatra o il dottore X per avere più facilmente una firma quando serve. In poche parole, non so proprio niente, se non voci di corridoio.
> In Italia non so quante persone risponderebbero ad un referendum simile al mio livello di conoscenza.
> Banalizzando io sarei aperta all'adozione da parte di chiunque (dando per scontato che i test siano seri), pur di levare da condizioni pietose dei bambini (pare in alcuni paesi a causa del covid si sia incrementato il numero degli orfani). Magari non andranno a vivere in una famiglia modello (sempre ne esistano) ma sempre meglio che rischiare di cadere in brutti giri (purtroppo capita). Mi rendo conto però che il mio è un pensiero appunto banale.
> Quindi mi andrei a informare.
> ...


Quindi cosa voteresti no?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dalla tua risposta, senza farla troppo lungo, deduco che non hai capito quello che ho scritto.  Non ne sono sorpreso


Nemmeno io.


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il raffronto si fa per comprendere le ragioni di una richiesta.  Siccome il desiderio di essere genitore deve stare in equilibrio con il diritto del bambino alla migliore situazione possibile,  si ragiona sulle varie opzioni e quella che prevede il passaggio per l'utero in affitto è inaccettabile


Si stava parlando di adozione, non utero in affitto. Poi se sbaglio me lo dirà @Pincopallista


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Chi vuole un figlio lo vorrebbe sano, di conseguenza i bambini speciali praticamente non li vuole nessuno ed hanno bisogno di molte cure.
> Ecco che se si trova una famiglia disponibile viene subito affidato.
> Un mio amico lo ha rifiutato, e ci sono voluti altri 3 anni per avere l'opportunità di averne uno sano un Russia.
> Un'altra coppia invece lo ha preso e a distanza di anni si stanno disperando.
> Hanno sottovalutato il problema.


I controlli dovrebbero essere ancora più scrupolosi invece, come tu stessa hai detto, non appena arriva una famiglia disponibile è fatta.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Si stava parlando di adozione, non utero in affitto. Poi se sbaglio me lo dirà @Pincopallista


Al di là del fatto che tu sbagli mai, il topic parla di adozione da parte di coppie dello stesso sesso. Tutte le altre sono divagazioni che lasciano il tempo che trovano, non meritano nemmeno pertanto lamia attenzione.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che perché desideri una cosa vuol dire che sia ‘giusto” che tu la abbia


Ma il giusto, chi lo decide? È questo che mi sfugge.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Si stava parlando di adozione, non utero in affitto. Poi se sbaglio me lo dirà @Pincopallista


L'utero in affitto rientra tra le opzioni di adozione


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma il giusto, chi lo decide? È questo che mi sfugge.


In assenza di dio,  ti devi accontentare della legge


----------



## Vera (14 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> In assenza di dio,  ti devi accontentare della legge


Ce la fai a rispondere ad una domanda senza fare il giudice? Si chiedeva se metteresti la crocetta sul SÌ o sul NO, nel caso di referendum.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ce la fai a rispondere ad una domanda senza fare il giudice? Si chiedeva se metteresti la crocetta sul SÌ o sul NO, nel caso di referendum.


Mi pareva di aver già risposto che per me è no


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ce la fai a rispondere ad una domanda senza fare il giudice? Si chiedeva se metteresti la crocetta sul SÌ o sul NO, nel caso di referendum.


ci vuole così poco senza aggiungere tanti poemi utili solo a chi li scrive per far sembrare che se ne sa tanto, quando di fatto basta un si o un no.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma il giusto, chi lo decide? È questo che mi sfugge.


Non ne ho idea 
Hai chiesto cosa si voterebbe, per me sarebbe giusto votare no


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> ci vuole così poco senza aggiungere tanti poemi utili solo a chi li scrive per far sembrare che se ne sa tanto, quando di fatto basta un si o un no.


Vedo che pure tu non hai visto la mia prima risposta nel 3d


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vedo che pure tu non hai visto la mia prima risposta nel 3d


si che l’ho vista, è l’inutilita‘ di tutto il dopo che è appunto superflua.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> si che l’ho vista, è l’inutilita‘ di tutto il dopo che è appunto superflua.


Il resto è un tentativo inutile di spiegare perché è no. Ed è inutile perché appunto tu non puoi capire


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il resto è un tentativo inutile di spiegare perché è no. Ed è inutile perché appunto tu non puoi capire


Più che altro mi frega meno di zero.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi cosa voteresti no?


Non lo so, magari te mi puoi aiutare a capire cosa vuol dire "desiderio di avere un figlio".
Se non ricordo male avevi raccontato che te avevi assecondato un desiderio di tua moglie.

Oggi noi abbiamo la fortuna di poter decidere se avere un parto, ma in natura non sarebbe proprio così.
Non lo scrivo con polemica eh, è che a me non è mai capitato di desiderare di volere un figlio, forse capita a chi trova vicino qualcuno da reputarlo tale da essere un buon padre, o una buona madre, e allora scatta l'istinto di riprodursi, oppure è un desiderio che nasce dal singolo, a prescindere dall'altro.

Anche con in cani capita di sentire qualcuno che dica "desidero avere un cane di taglia piccola" o "desidero un cane di quella razza".
Quasi sempre c'è già l'idea di cosa si vuole, almeno nell'estetica della razza. Alcuni magari hanno già avuto un cane in casa da piccoli, e quindi conoscono bene una certa razza, e fanno ad essa una connessione affettiva. Anche io ho simpatia per alcune razze, parecchie a dire il vero, però se penso ad un amico con cui passeggiare mi viene in mente un border collie. Ma non lo desidero.

Ricordo che molti anni fa avevo sentito parlare una donna, con vicino il marito, quasi depressa perchè non riuscivano ad adottare un bambino. Non potevano averne. Ricordo che era spenta, non mi pareva per niente felice di stare vicino al marito. Sentiva un vuoto. Ma non so se sia corretto desiderare di riempire un vuoto con un bambino.
Mia nonna invece raccontava di una tal parente, che non riusciva ad avere figli, e quindi andò a piedi fino a tal chiesa (camminando chilometri e chilometri) facendo non so che voto per averne, e dopo ne ebbe ben sei! Così si diceva.
Deve essere stata una bella macchia sociale non avere discendenza in passato, specie in tempi in cui la popolazione veniva falciata via da guerra, carestie e malattie.

In definitiva più che un desiderio di avere un figlio, mi sembrerebbe -dimmi se sbaglio- desiderio di avere una discendenza.
Da qui per quanto possa sembrare brutale, ci entrerebbero le motivazioni di rifiuto di bambini portatori di handicap, o la "restituzione" di bambini che si manifestino problematici.
Quindi una coppia di gay o di lesbiche potrebbe volere avere una propria discenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo so, magari te mi puoi aiutare a capire cosa vuol dire "desiderio di avere un figlio".
> Se non ricordo male avevi raccontato che te avevi assecondato un desiderio di tua moglie.
> 
> Oggi noi abbiamo la fortuna di poter decidere se avere un parto, ma in natura non sarebbe proprio così.
> ...


Discendenza che si occupi di loro nel l'anzianità. Questo elemento è sorto inaspettatamente da una coppia che ha adottato. E ti dirò ci sono rimasta male. 
Ci sono rimasta soprattutto perché una coppia di chiesa, a loro dire lo avevano fatto per aiutare un bambino abbandonato. 
Quando da grande ha manifestato problemi di apprendimento, la loro considerazione è stata , che invece di essere il figlio a prendersi cura di loro nel l'anzianità sarebbero Stati loro a dover accudire lui per sempre. 
Lo hanno detto senza filtri. 
Ecco la differenza tra un bambino adottato e uno naturale. Se fosse stato concepito da loro si sarebbero disperati per ben altro


----------



## Vera (15 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Discendenza che si occupi di loro nel l'anzianità. Questo elemento è sorto inaspettatamente da una coppia che ha adottato. E ti dirò ci sono rimasta male.
> Ci sono rimasta soprattutto perché una coppia di chiesa, a loro dire lo avevano fatto per aiutare un bambino abbandonato.
> Quando da grande ha manifestato problemi di apprendimento, la loro considerazione è stata , che invece di essere il figlio a prendersi cura di loro nel l'anzianità sarebbero Stati loro a dover accudire lui per sempre.
> Lo hanno detto senza filtri.
> Ecco la differenza tra un bambino adottato e uno naturale. Se fosse stato concepito da loro si sarebbero disperati per ben altro


Lo stesso discorso l'ho sentito fare da chi aveva un figlio naturale. C'è chi lo pensa e lo dice e chi tace.


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Discendenza che si occupi di loro nel l'anzianità. Questo elemento è sorto inaspettatamente da una coppia che ha adottato. E ti dirò ci sono rimasta male.
> Ci sono rimasta soprattutto perché una coppia di chiesa, a loro dire lo avevano fatto per aiutare un bambino abbandonato.
> Quando da grande ha manifestato problemi di apprendimento, la loro considerazione è stata , che invece di essere il figlio a prendersi cura di loro nel l'anzianità sarebbero Stati loro a dover accudire lui per sempre.
> Lo hanno detto senza filtri.
> Ecco la differenza tra un bambino adottato e uno naturale. Se fosse stato concepito da loro si sarebbero disperati per ben altro


Quoto @Vera , credo (mi potrei sbagliare, ma dubito) che sarebbe stata la prima cosa che avrebbero detto i miei. O meglio, i miei avrebbero pensato di essere fottuti per il resto della vita 
Una sottile differenza, il fatto di non poter avere aiuti lo avrebbero taciuto, a terzi 
Però non saprei quanto ci sia di quell'istanza nella scelta di adottare un figlio. Terra terra: solo con tutti i soldi che spendi, hai voglia se un domani ti paghi una badante. Non so....


----------



## ologramma (15 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se qualcuno un giorno dovesse indire un altro referendum inutile e costoso sul tema in oggetto, voi votereste a favore o contro?
> Io assolutamente a favore.
> Poi magari ad insulti inoltrati, argomenteremo meglio ma dubito sia necessario.


non mi esprimo


----------



## ologramma (15 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non mi esprimo


rispondo meglio , queste questioni  che risolviamo con il referendum quando la politica  non vuole prendersi  le sue responsabilità  che spesso le associa al consenso elettorale , mi fanno arrabbiare  .
Non ricordo ma ultimamente non ho partecipato agli altri referendum  ripeto sono di competenza loro e non delegare noi , mi sono scocciato quando il signor amicuccio del berlusca  spero che la gente non andasse ha votare  ma andare al mare , come pure dopo la sconfitta per il finanziamento dei partiti , avevano vinto chi li voleva abolire , che hanno fatto ? Si è trovato un compromesso  e poi grazie ai 5 stelle lo hanno tolto , speriamo  che sotto sotto non si inventano qualcosa per ripristinarlo , come quello dell'editoria  anche quello ridotto e tolto , ma leggo che Draghi vuole o già lo ha rispristinato . 
L'ipocrisia regna padrona


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Discendenza che si occupi di loro nel l'anzianità. Questo elemento è sorto inaspettatamente da una coppia che ha adottato. E ti dirò ci sono rimasta male.
> Ci sono rimasta soprattutto perché una coppia di chiesa, a loro dire lo avevano fatto per aiutare un bambino abbandonato.
> Quando da grande ha manifestato problemi di apprendimento, la loro considerazione è stata , che invece di essere il figlio a prendersi cura di loro nel l'anzianità sarebbero Stati loro a dover accudire lui per sempre.
> Lo hanno detto senza filtri.
> Ecco la differenza tra un bambino adottato e uno naturale. Se fosse stato concepito da loro si sarebbero disperati per ben altro


Però -poi non so se sia cambiato- chi adotta non è un poraccio, se il fine è quello che riporti.

Io con discendenza non mi riferisco ad un'eredità economica, ma ad un'eredità storica, di cultura, di conoscenze, senza levare niente alla personalità e alle inclinazioni di ogni singola persona. Ognuno di noi, che lo voglia o meno, si porta un pezzo di eredità della storia della propria famiglia.
Nel rapporto tra nonni e nipoti alcune volte questo è ancora più evidente. Alcuni si accontentano solo di sapere che portano i loro geni, ma alcune persone invece lasciano un'eredità di sapere, e non solo. I piccoli di oggi, anche per chi figlia dopo i 30 anni, hanno anche maggiore probabilità di poter conoscere i nonni, che sono ancora in gamba sopra i 60.

Ti dirò che io da giovane, quando rientravo in quell'apice di età più adatto a figliare (a prescindere dal fin dove si può, io non sono a favore di troppo divario generazionale) non avevo una ben che minima concezione di discendenza, ma fin quando facevo le elementari, per un ricerca sui cognomi, avevo calcolato che avendo mio padre due sorelle e avendo lui avuto solo figlie femmine, il suo cognome sarebbe scomparso. Io ci ho messo tanto a capire di essere fiera di portarlo, avevo accettato le mie ombre, ma non quelle della discendenza.
Ma questo è quanto avvenuto in modo naturale.
Quindi tornando all'adozione tanto di cappello per chi ci arriva ben prima, solo che quando sento parlare di vuoti, o altre espressioni come quella da te riportata, mi chiedo cosa spinga ad adottare. Più che un desiderio per colmare vuoti, io la vedo più una scelta di creazione, nella coscienza che non è che si sceglie qualcosa di già creato, e che non si può scartare, anche nelle ombre.


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però -poi non so se sia cambiato- chi adotta non è un poraccio, se il fine è quello che riporti.
> 
> Io con discendenza non mi riferisco ad un'eredità economica, ma ad un'eredità storica, di cultura, di conoscenze, senza levare niente alla personalità e alle inclinazioni di ogni singola persona. Ognuno di noi, che lo voglia o meno, si porta un pezzo di eredità della storia della propria famiglia.
> Nel rapporto tra nonni e nipoti alcune volte questo è ancora più evidente. Alcuni si accontentano solo di sapere che portano i loro geni, ma alcune persone invece lasciano un'eredità di sapere, e non solo. I piccoli di oggi, anche per chi figlia dopo i 30 anni, hanno anche maggiore probabilità di poter conoscere i nonni, che sono ancora in gamba sopra i 60.
> ...


Anch'io lo vedo così, o in maniera simile. Una sorta di "cosa resta qui, di noi, in qualche modo da "tramandarsi". E la risposta sta in quegli esserini misteriosi, che ci stringiamo tra le braccia


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> rispondo meglio , queste questioni  che risolviamo con il referendum quando la politica  non vuole prendersi  le sue responsabilità  che spesso le associa al consenso elettorale , mi fanno arrabbiare  .
> Non ricordo ma ultimamente non ho partecipato agli altri referendum  ripeto sono di competenza loro e non delegare noi , mi sono scocciato quando il signor amicuccio del berlusca  spero che la gente non andasse ha votare  ma andare al mare , come pure dopo la sconfitta per il finanziamento dei partiti , avevano vinto chi li voleva abolire , che hanno fatto ? Si è trovato un compromesso  e poi grazie ai 5 stelle lo hanno tolto , speriamo  che sotto sotto non si inventano qualcosa per ripristinarlo , come quello dell'editoria  anche quello ridotto e tolto , ma leggo che Draghi vuole o già lo ha rispristinato .
> L'ipocrisia regna padrona


I referendum mica risolvono.
fan solo sembrare che si vogliano sentire tutti i pareri.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo so, magari te mi puoi aiutare a capire cosa vuol dire "desiderio di avere un figlio".
> Se non ricordo male avevi raccontato che te avevi assecondato un desiderio di tua moglie.
> 
> Oggi noi abbiamo la fortuna di poter decidere se avere un parto, ma in natura non sarebbe proprio così.
> ...


Mia moglie un giorno mi ha detto e cito testuali parole: non ti ho sposato solo per divertirci ma anche per costruire una famiglia ed ora mi ritengo pronta. Vuoi farne parte o cerco un sostituto.
La sera stessa rimase in cinta del primo.


----------



## patroclo (15 Agosto 2021)

Minchia!....un cecchino


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Lo stesso discorso l'ho sentito fare da chi aveva un figlio naturale. C'è chi lo pensa e lo dice e chi tace.


Ma io ho sempre sentito genitori preoccupati x i figli e non il contrario. 
Però ci sarà l'eccezione che conferma la regola



Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto @Vera , credo (mi potrei sbagliare, ma dubito) che sarebbe stata la prima cosa che avrebbero detto i miei. O meglio, i miei avrebbero pensato di essere fottuti per il resto della vita
> Una sottile differenza, il fatto di non poter avere aiuti lo avrebbero taciuto, a terzi
> Però non saprei quanto ci sia di quell'istanza nella scelta di adottare un figlio. Terra terra: solo con tutti i soldi che spendi, hai voglia se un domani ti paghi una badante. Non so....


Come dicevo ci sono eccezioni. 
Non è una questione di soldi, ma creare un legame. Diverso la cura che ci mette una persona riconoscente da una che li fa x soldi.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Però -poi non so se sia cambiato- chi adotta non è un poraccio, se il fine è quello che riporti.
> 
> Io con discendenza non mi riferisco ad un'eredità economica, ma ad un'eredità storica, di cultura, di conoscenze, senza levare niente alla personalità e alle inclinazioni di ogni singola persona. Ognuno di noi, che lo voglia o meno, si porta un pezzo di eredità della storia della propria famiglia.
> Nel rapporto tra nonni e nipoti alcune volte questo è ancora più evidente. Alcuni si accontentano solo di sapere che portano i loro geni, ma alcune persone invece lasciano un'eredità di sapere, e non solo. I piccoli di oggi, anche per chi figlia dopo i 30 anni, hanno anche maggiore probabilità di poter conoscere i nonni, che sono ancora in gamba sopra i 60.
> ...


Chi adotta sono anche coppie mono reddito, o coppie di impiegati, niente di trascendentale. 
Non mi pare di aver mai sentito un discorso profondo sulla discendenza. 
Più che altro mogli desiderose di maternità. 
Di creare una famiglia tradizionale completa di figli. 
Ne conosco una decina, ognuna con approcci diversi


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Minchia!....un cecchino


Avrei preferito fare qualche prova in più effettivamente….


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma io ho sempre sentito genitori preoccupati x i figli e non il contrario.
> Però ci sarà l'eccezione che conferma la regola


Vedessi come viene accudita mia suocera dalle sue figlie, vedresti un esempio del contrario.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mia moglie un giorno mi ha detto e cito testuali parole: non ti ho sposato solo per divertirci ma anche per costruire una famiglia ed ora mi ritengo pronta. Vuoi farne parte o cerco un sostituto.
> La sera stessa rimase in cinta del primo.


Sei comico a volte.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Chi adotta sono anche coppie mono reddito, o coppie di impiegati, niente di trascendentale.
> Non mi pare di aver mai sentito un discorso profondo sulla discendenza.
> Più che altro mogli desiderose di maternità.
> Di creare una famiglia tradizionale completa di figli.
> Ne conosco una decina, ognuna con approcci diversi


Credo che molti abbiano espresso un parere senza conoscere come funziona l'adozione e probabilmente nemmeno l'affido.
Le persone che vogliono adottare devono seguire un iter complesso, non devono rispondere a test. Quando viene riconosciuta la loro idoneità, viene chiesta la disponibilità per bambini con problemi o di fascia di età meno richiesta. Perciò chi adotta bambini con disabilità è idoneo come altri ed è in più disponibile. Il percorso seguito dovrebbe garantire la consapevolezza.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che molti abbiano espresso un parere senza conoscere come funziona l'adozione e probabilmente nemmeno l'affido.
> Le persone che vogliono adottare devono seguire un iter complesso, non devono rispondere a test. Quando viene riconosciuta la loro idoneità, viene chiesta la disponibilità per bambini con problemi o di fascia di età meno richiesta. Perciò chi adotta bambini con disabilità è idoneo come altri ed è in più disponibile. Il percorso seguito dovrebbe garantire la consapevolezza.


Si infatti io ho dichiarato di non conoscere l'iter. Ho sentito dire che è complesso ma non so in cosa consista.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si infatti io ho dichiarato di non conoscere l'iter. Ho sentito dire che è complesso ma non so in cosa consista.


Moltissimi colloqui individuali, in coppia di tipo psicologico e confronti di gruppo anche con famiglie che hanno adottato.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sei comico a volte.


Quando scrivo le cose per quello che sono, senza troppi fronzoli, accade.


----------



## ologramma (16 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I referendum mica risolvono.
> fan solo sembrare che si vogliano sentire tutti i pareri.


pe poi non fare niente vedi l'eutanasia  la perdita di tempo dei parlamentari che sono anche pungolati dalla  consulta ,poi mettiamoci  la riforma della giustizia  , mi sembra sei referendum  del cazzaro verde Salvini , bello così  già ha condizionato la Cantabria con quello schifo di modifica  criticata da chi è sempre in prima linea  nei processi , poi ripeto  l'altro fenomeno che con i soldi a valanga oltre a pagare il mensile alle olgettine tira a lungo i processi cosi da farli andare in prescrizione , ora lo vogliono fare anche presidente . non so se è una battuta  ,speriamo di no  , ora è rintanato in Sardegna ha una fifa del covid  non si vede più  telefona solo per far capire che è presente , ma il suo partito sta scivolando nel noi per salvini , già un partito con il suo nome mi sa tanto di dittatura elettorale insieme ha quell'altra fenomeno


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vedessi come viene accudita mia suocera dalle sue figlie, vedresti un esempio del contrario.


Ora, ma una volta era il contrario. O no?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ora, ma una volta era il contrario. O no?


No.


----------



## Vera (16 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che molti abbiano espresso un parere senza conoscere come funziona l'adozione e probabilmente nemmeno l'affido.
> Le persone che vogliono adottare devono seguire un iter complesso, non devono rispondere a test. Quando viene riconosciuta la loro idoneità, viene chiesta la disponibilità per bambini con problemi o di fascia di età meno richiesta. Perciò chi adotta bambini con disabilità è idoneo come altri ed è in più disponibile. Il percorso seguito dovrebbe garantire la consapevolezza.


Purtroppo c'è chi si dichiara disponibile ad adottare un bambino con disabilità perché sopraffatto dal desiderio di avere un figlio.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è chi si dichiara disponibile ad adottare un bambino con disabilità perché sopraffatto dal desiderio di avere un figlio.


Sicuramente è così.  Leggendo e meditando le vostre risposte,  mi resta il dubbio che ci sia un delta negativo tra coloro che potrebbero davvero adottare un ragazzo speciale ed il numero di ragazzi adottabili

E che in più di qualche caso si diano in affido a chi semplicemente si dichiara disponibile


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No.


Non si spiega il motivo di tanta devozione


----------



## Martoriato (16 Agosto 2021)

100% favorevole. E sono una persona tutt'altro che tollerante, ma ho molti amici gay che sarebbero dei genitori fantastici. Inutile dirlo invece si vedono certi genitori biologici a cui non avrei affidato nemmeno un criceto e che figliano come fossero conigli. Sono persone che considero un livello appena piu' su della bestia, solo perche' camminano eretti e si esprimono a parole.

Lo diceva anche il buon Andrea Gallo che " un figlio cresce bene se e' cresciuto con amore, tutto il resto sono chiacchiere".


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non si spiega il motivo di tanta devozione


Ho chiesto a mia moglie e mi ha risposto: con tutti i sacrifici che hanno fatto per noi permettendoci di studiare, il minimo che potevamo fare come figlie è stato esserci curati di loro fin da quando abbiamo potuto. Effettivamente, la famiglia di mia moglie, tedesca, non era certo di origini nobili o di ceto medio eppure ha permesso a tutti e 5 figli di laurearsi.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> 100% favorevole. E sono una persona tutt'altro che tollerante, ma ho molti amici gay che sarebbero dei genitori fantastici. Inutile dirlo invece si vedono certi genitori biologici a cui non avrei affidato nemmeno un criceto e che figliano come fossero conigli. Sono persone che considero un livello appena piu' su della bestia, solo perche' camminano eretti e si esprimono a parole.
> 
> Lo diceva anche il buon Andrea Gallo che " un figlio cresce bene se e' cresciuto con amore, tutto il resto sono chiacchiere".


concordo con te anche se non mi sento di dire meglio un genitore gay che un genitore bestia.
il mio pensiero è meglio due genitori e basta, a prescindere dalla loro sessualità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ho chiesto a mia moglie e mi ha risposto: con tutti i sacrifici che hanno fatto per noi permettendoci di studiare, il minimo che potevamo fare come figlie è stato esserci curati di loro fin da quando abbiamo potuto. Effettivamente, la famiglia di mia moglie, tedesca, non era certo di origini nobili o di ceto medio eppure ha permesso a tutti e 5 figli di laurearsi.


A loro modo, senza tanti e sdolcina menti, hanno pensato al futuro dei figli dando un istruzione che permettesse loro un futuro migliore.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo articolo è una prova di quante cose diano da riflettere. A parte il riconoscimento delle adozioni straniere da parte dell'Italia, se restiamo nel nostro paese le coppie gay, così come i single (famosa è una sentenza della Cassazione se non vado errata del 2019, che ha concesso a una single ultrassessantenne l'adozione di una figlia disabile) possono adottare nei cd. "casi particolari", tra cui appunto rientrano le patologie.
> 
> E fa riflettere perché - coppie, o individui non ritenuti "idonei", o "il meglio" nei casi di adozione di bimbi senza problemi di salute - idonei vengono diversamente riconosciuti nei casi che richiederebbero maggior.... idoneità (non è la parola giusta, ma passatemela)


Per me è discriminazione? Una vota che apri la possibilità ad adottare perché porre dei vincoli??


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me è discriminazione? Una vota che apri la possibilità ad adottare perché porre dei vincoli??


Ti trovo moderno ultimamente


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se qualcuno un giorno dovesse indire un altro referendum inutile e costoso sul tema in oggetto, voi votereste a favore o contro?
> Io assolutamente a favore.
> Poi magari ad insulti inoltrati, argomenteremo meglio ma dubito sia necessario.


Io a favore, ma con gli stessi controlli serrati  e le stesse cautele e procedure di accertamento di serietà che ci sono attualmente per una richiesta di adozione di una  coppia etero.

Perché non è che perché sono due finocchi a chiederlo,  allora gli si deve dare seduta stante un figliolo in affido, sennò si passa per omofobi.

Stesse rigidità, stesso iter e stesse indagini e istruttorie

Uguali a quegli altri


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me è discriminazione? Una vota che apri la possibilità ad adottare perché porre dei vincoli??


A me più che la discriminazione preoccupano i criteri che piovono dalle leggi. Ho conosciuto una coppia che è stata scartata (all'ultimo "step") fondamentalmente perché in lei (che non poteva avere figli) prevaleva il desiderio di mettere una toppa sopra alla sua impossibilità.  Giusto eh, ma abbastanza indicativo della stringenza di determinati criteri.... @Brunetta  : corretto ciò che dici anche in punto di dichiarazione della disponibilità ad adottare bimbi con handicap. Però nel caso delle cd. adozioni in casi particolari molti criteri che definirei oggettivi (tipo differenza di età tra adottante e adottato o stato di famiglia per i single e le coppie gay) vengono semplicemente bypassati.  E allora mi domando se PER UNO STATO CIVILE (che non è quello dell'adottante ) bimbi con PIÙ PROBLEMI DEGLI ALTRI possano essere adottati da chi (SEMPRE PER QUELLO STATO) risulta a valle nemmeno idoneo a partecipare al primo "step", nel caso delle altre adozioni.  Spero che si capisca ciò che voglio dire. È fa riflettere.  Tante volte in passato  (prima di avere mio figlio) mi dicevo che un figlio con problemi sarebbe stato una disgrazia da sperare di poter "risolvere. Che insomma fosse un bene saperlo prima per ovviare 
Dopo che sono diventata madre, ma anche nel durante, se pure non fossi stata fortunata, non avrei ovviato più, come ora non ovvierei. Che uno stato mi dica che io, in quanto single  (e largamente inidonea alle adozioni standard) potrei adottare un bambino che avrebbe bisogno di tante volte tanto cure e affetto.... fa riflettere sicuramente me, in ordine ai miei bisogni. Ma altrettanto mi dà da pensare a come vengano visti questi bambini e ai criteri di idoneità che attualmente vigono in tema adozioni. Mia amica (e suo dichiarato bisogno di maternità) in primis.... Perché qui il discorso mi pare quello del tipo: "non hai i requisiti?". E allora ti prendi i bambini CHE NESSUNO VUOLE". E niente.... a me monta un groppo in gola.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Agosto 2021)

*Perché qui il discorso mi pare quello del tipo: "non hai i requisiti?". E allora ti prendi i bambini CHE NESSUNO VUOLE". E niente.... a me monta un groppo in gola.*
Un groppo è poco  chi attua certi ragionamenti non sta bene.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti trovo moderno ultimamente


Io moderno? 
Non credo , direi "coerente".


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> *Perché qui il discorso mi pare quello del tipo: "non hai i requisiti?". E allora ti prendi i bambini CHE NESSUNO VUOLE". E niente.... a me monta un groppo in gola.*
> Un groppo è poco  chi attua certi ragionamenti non sta bene.


Eh, ma si tratta della legge in vigore in Italia. E' vero che alcune leggi sono fatte coi piedi, però mi viene da pensare che questa recepisca, in gran parte, il pensiero dei più di fronte all'argomento della adozione. Si parla tanto di "diritti": della mia amica e del marito a cui è stato risposto di "no", dei single, dei gay, degli attempati. Ed è così che tutto segue un iter per poter soddisfare quei diritti, delle "graduatorie" (come fosse un concorso pubblico), da cui se sei "scartato" hai comunque la possibilità di ricorrere a una scelta meno ambita, ma più facile. Mentre se si partisse dai diritti degli adottati (e non degli adulti) cosa ne ricaveremmo? Forse ne ricaveremmo che i più "bravi", i più alti in graduatoria, vedrebbero loro assegnati i bambini con i maggiori problemi. E' un discorso un pò semplicistico, il mio, eh. Ma è giusto per capire. Come siamo noi, e come sono le leggi che in un certo senso ci rispecchiano. Il single, o la coppia gay (che non è unita da MATRIMONIO.... matrimonio , per dire che nemmeno due etero non convolati a MATRIMONIO  possono adottare) sono inidonei a valle rispetto all'adozione, ma davanti a un bimbo invalido diventano tutti magicamente idonei (almeno sotto il profilo dei requisiti per così dire oggettivi, eh). E allora cosa conta, dal punto di vista dei diritti di un bambino?

Io sto parlando di uno Stato, il nostro, e di un diritto (e mi pare un pò più logico parlare del diritto dei bambini a crescere all'interno di una famiglia, ove possibile). Altrimenti continueremo a dire che i disabili, sì, poveretti loro, è già tanto se trovano qualcuno disposto ad adottarli. Che è una triste verità, allo stato attuale, in cui si parla spesso di diritto alle adozioni come di un diritto del mondo adulto, con graduatorie e preferenze al seguito. E conforme sì o no al diritto dei bambini adottabili l'allargamento di una maglia? Chi si dichiara disponibile all'adozione, e lo fa per le vie più "complicate" (quindi con un matrimonio di almeno tre anni, con non più di tot anni, coppia etero e via dicendo) può (o meglio: è conforme al diritto dei minori) scegliere chi adottare e chi non adottare?

Io risposte non ne ho eh. Solo tristezza davanti a certe evidenze, perplessità davanti a una legge che pare fatta sempre pensando ai diritti dei grandi, e la certezza che a cambiare punto di vista verrebbero più o meno fuori altrettanti "casini". Coi grandi, eh (ma come: sono il più idoneo, e mi vogliono dare il figlio malato?). Sento tante eco, mentre scrivo questo.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma si tratta della legge in vigore in Italia. E' vero che alcune leggi sono fatte coi piedi, però mi viene da pensare che questa recepisca, in gran parte, il pensiero dei più di fronte all'argomento della adozione. Si parla tanto di "diritti": della mia amica e del marito a cui è stato risposto di "no", dei single, dei gay, degli attempati. Ed è così che tutto segue un iter per poter soddisfare quei diritti, delle "graduatorie" (come fosse un concorso pubblico), da cui se sei "scartato" hai comunque la possibilità di ricorrere a una scelta meno ambita, ma più facile. Mentre se si partisse dai diritti degli adottati (e non degli adulti) cosa ne ricaveremmo? Forse ne ricaveremmo che i più "bravi", i più alti in graduatoria, vedrebbero loro assegnati i bambini con i maggiori problemi. E' un discorso un pò semplicistico, il mio, eh. Ma è giusto per capire. Come siamo noi, e come sono le leggi che in un certo senso ci rispecchiano. Il single, o la coppia gay (che non è unita da MATRIMONIO.... matrimonio , per dire che nemmeno due etero non convolati a MATRIMONIO  possono adottare) sono inidonei a valle rispetto all'adozione, ma davanti a un bimbo invalido diventano tutti magicamente idonei (almeno sotto il profilo dei requisiti per così dire oggettivi, eh). E allora cosa conta, dal punto di vista dei diritti di un bambino?
> 
> Io sto parlando di uno Stato, il nostro, e di un diritto (e mi pare un pò più logico parlare del diritto dei bambini a crescere all'interno di una famiglia, ove possibile). Altrimenti continueremo a dire che i disabili, sì, poveretti loro, è già tanto se trovano qualcuno disposto ad adottarli. Che è una triste verità, allo stato attuale, in cui si parla spesso di diritto alle adozioni come di un diritto del mondo adulto, con graduatorie e preferenze al seguito. E conforme sì o no al diritto dei bambini adottabili l'allargamento di una maglia? Chi si dichiara disponibile all'adozione, e lo fa per le vie più "complicate" (quindi con un matrimonio di almeno tre anni, con non più di tot anni, coppia etero e via dicendo) può (o meglio: è conforme al diritto dei minori) scegliere chi adottare e chi non adottare?
> 
> Io risposte non ne ho eh. Solo tristezza davanti a certe evidenze, perplessità davanti a una legge che pare fatta sempre pensando ai diritti dei grandi, e la certezza che a cambiare punto di vista verrebbero più o meno fuori altrettanti "casini". Coi grandi, eh (ma come: sono il più idoneo, e mi vogliono dare il figlio malato?). Sento tante eco, mentre scrivo questo.


Dovrebbe funzionare a sorte , d'altronde quando una resta incinta  scopre tutto pian piano.


----------



## danny (20 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se qualcuno un giorno dovesse indire un altro referendum inutile e costoso sul tema in oggetto, voi votereste a favore o contro?
> Io assolutamente a favore.
> Poi magari ad insulti inoltrati, argomenteremo meglio ma dubito sia necessario.


I miei vicini di casa gay comprarono un bambino negli Usa con 20.000 euro circa 13 anni fa.
La madre una poveraccia bionda, scelta per l'aspetto fisico su un catalogo. Il bambino in effetti col DNA dello sperma del mio vicino e quello della tizia in questione era un bel bimbo biondo,  molto bianco di carnagione. Inizialmente fu accudito da loro due insieme a una loro coinquilina lesbica e un ragazzo adottato in Bielorussia residuo della precedente coppia etero di uno dei due (la ex moglie non si sa dove fosse finita) e con qualche problema psichiatrico (sembrava un po' un serial killer).
Non lo facevano giocare con nessun altro bimbo,  erano genitori molto protettivi. Pur coetaneo di mia figlia lei non ha mai passato tempo con lui.
Non so più niente da qualche anno di loro.
Comunque non è che essere figli di coppie etero sia meglio. Tra genitori spacciatori,  mamme prostitute etc.  ho visto di tutto in questi anni. Si può essere teste di cazzo in qualsiasi caso.
Mi risulta comunque che si possano comprare uteri anche in altri paesi oltre agli Usa oggi.
I prezzi dovrebbero abbassarsi col tempo ed essere più accessibili, senza dover disporre di grandi cifre.


----------



## danny (20 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non sono informata su come siano i test a cui vengono sottoposte delle coppie per adottare. So, per sentito dire, che è concesso solo a coppie ricche (non benestanti, ricche) ma ho anche sentito di chi nelle condizione di benestare basta abbia l'amico psichiatra o il dottore X per avere più facilmente una firma quando serve. In poche parole, non so proprio niente, se non voci di corridoio.
> In Italia non so quante persone risponderebbero ad un referendum simile al mio livello di conoscenza.
> Banalizzando io sarei aperta all'adozione da parte di chiunque (dando per scontato che i test siano seri), pur di levare da condizioni pietose dei bambini (pare in alcuni paesi a causa del covid si sia incrementato il numero degli orfani). Magari non andranno a vivere in una famiglia modello (sempre ne esistano) ma sempre meglio che rischiare di cadere in brutti giri (purtroppo capita). Mi rendo conto però che il mio è un pensiero appunto banale.
> Quindi mi andrei a informare.
> ...


Una nostra amica ha adottato 3 bambini in sudamerica. Madre prostituta. Spegneva le sigarette sui bimbi, per dire.  Molti traumi in questi 3 fratelli. Non potevano essere divisi, per cui occorreva prenderli tutti assieme.  Tanti viaggi in sudamerica prima di arrivare a completare l'adozione, iter lunghissimi.  Ci vogliono soldi e tempo. E molta molta forza,  perché adottare bambini come questi con tanti problemi alle spalle richiede un impegno incredibile e non è alla portata di tutti.
Più che di parlare genericamente di coppie gay,  parlerei di persone in grado di affrontare situazioni molto impegnative,  che richiedono forza d'animo e capacità di superare tutte le difficoltà che inevitabilmente si presentano. Questa donna che conosciamo è infatti eccezionale,  una forza d'animo e un"intelligenza e una sensibilità superiori alla media. Adesso i bimbi sono adolescenti e in un caso si presenta il problema di identità familiare,  che ritorna, malgrado tutto. Non è paragonabile l'adozione a una maternità. In nessun modo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è chi si dichiara disponibile ad adottare un bambino con disabilità perché sopraffatto dal desiderio di avere un figlio.


“Naturalmente “ niente garantisce che un figlio non abbia disabilità o che non la acquisisca nel tempo. È una cosa che non ci si augura e si fanno controlli e poi vaccinazioni ecc perché non avvenga. Chi accetta un figlio disabile in adozione, accetta un grave problema a vita. Non oso pensarne nulla, se non un pizzico di sopravvalutazione di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me più che la discriminazione preoccupano i criteri che piovono dalle leggi. Ho conosciuto una coppia che è stata scartata (all'ultimo "step") fondamentalmente perché in lei (che non poteva avere figli) prevaleva il desiderio di mettere una toppa sopra alla sua impossibilità.  Giusto eh, ma abbastanza indicativo della stringenza di determinati criteri.... @Brunetta  : corretto ciò che dici anche in punto di dichiarazione della disponibilità ad adottare bimbi con handicap. Però nel caso delle cd. adozioni in casi particolari molti criteri che definirei oggettivi (tipo differenza di età tra adottante e adottato o stato di famiglia per i single e le coppie gay) vengono semplicemente bypassati.  E allora mi domando se PER UNO STATO CIVILE (che non è quello dell'adottante ) bimbi con PIÙ PROBLEMI DEGLI ALTRI possano essere adottati da chi (SEMPRE PER QUELLO STATO) risulta a valle nemmeno idoneo a partecipare al primo "step", nel caso delle altre adozioni.  Spero che si capisca ciò che voglio dire. È fa riflettere.  Tante volte in passato  (prima di avere mio figlio) mi dicevo che un figlio con problemi sarebbe stato una disgrazia da sperare di poter "risolvere. Che insomma fosse un bene saperlo prima per ovviare
> Dopo che sono diventata madre, ma anche nel durante, se pure non fossi stata fortunata, non avrei ovviato più, come ora non ovvierei. Che uno stato mi dica che io, in quanto single  (e largamente inidonea alle adozioni standard) potrei adottare un bambino che avrebbe bisogno di tante volte tanto cure e affetto.... fa riflettere sicuramente me, in ordine ai miei bisogni. Ma altrettanto mi dà da pensare a come vengano visti questi bambini e ai criteri di idoneità che attualmente vigono in tema adozioni. Mia amica (e suo dichiarato bisogno di maternità) in primis.... Perché qui il discorso mi pare quello del tipo: "non hai i requisiti?". E allora ti prendi i bambini CHE NESSUNO VUOLE". E niente.... a me monta un groppo in gola.


La priorità è collocare i bambini in una famiglia. Per un bambino con disabilità mi pare ovvio che non si richieda la famiglia perfetta, visto che l’alternativa è molto più imperfetta. Per gli altri bambini c’è maggior  richiesta e si può scegliere maggiormente.
Mi sembra una normale legge di “mercato“ ma vale anche per prendere moglie /marito.


----------



## Vera (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Naturalmente “ niente garantisce che un figlio non abbia disabilità o che non la acquisisca nel tempo. È una cosa che non ci si augura e si fanno controlli e poi vaccinazioni ecc perché non avvenga. Chi accetta un figlio disabile in adozione, accetta un grave problema a vita. Non oso pensarne nulla, se non un pizzico di sopravvalutazione di sé.


Lo so bene.
Non si è mai consapevoli delle problematiche future. Oltre a chi affronta, fin da subito, cè chi sottovaluta e chi nasconde a sé stesso la verità.


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La priorità è collocare i bambini in una famiglia. Per un bambino con disabilità mi pare ovvio che non si richieda la famiglia perfetta, visto che l’alternativa è molto più imperfetta. Per gli altri bambini c’è maggior  richiesta e si può scegliere maggiormente.
> Mi sembra una normale legge di “mercato“ ma vale anche per prendere moglie /marito.


Non so per quale strano percorso, ma sono arrivata a convincermi di essere favorevole alla adozione anche da parte di coppie gay 
Ero un pò perplessa, prima, non perché ce l'abbia su con quelli di un orientamento sessuale differente dal mio, ma perché (oltre a un pò di retaggi, del tipo che per fare un figlio ci vogliono un uomo e una donna) a volte chi è collocato in un sistema differente viene un pò guardato comese fosse una bestia in uno zoo, non so come dire. Riflettendo (anche) sulle tue parole di adesso, sia pure in altro contesto, sono arrivata alla conclusione che se famiglia "imperfetta" deve essere, allora non è avere due madri o due padri, o direi anche un single ad incidere sulla serenità di un bambino. Quanto piuttosto le aspettative di "qualità" di vita che vengono a lui offerte. La mia amica "scartata" dall'adozione mi disse che riteneva crudele dire e ribadire a un bambino adottato (come mi ha riferito lei stessa che le sia stato detto durante il percorso) che lei non fosse "la vera madre". E questa cosa, che su due piedi sembrò crudele anche a me (ok a una certa età dirglielo, ma come lo spieghi a un bimbo di tre anni che tu non sei la sua mamma, e soprattutto PERCHE' non ha la sua vera mamma) mi fu in realtà smentita da un'altra persona che - con una forza immensa (perché il bimbo - filippino - aveva ricevuto traumi inimmaginabili, ed era arrivato in Italia a 7-8 anni.....) - aveva adottato. E mi parlò dell'importanza (al di là dell'evidenza: che ci sono casi che per colore della pelle o tratti somatici, mica puoi "camuffare") di non far scoprire, magari a 18 anni, un grande inganno.... Perciò, dal punto di vista del bambino, l'avere due genitori dello stesso sesso non è certo più traumatico che averne due etero comunque "non veri genitori". Credo che, se si tratti o meno di una questione di sola biologia, dipenda semplicemente dal sentirsi amati (e a volte è vero anche il contrario   ). Il resto (i condizionamenti e i giudizi della società, anche certe curiosità un pò morbose) tutto sommato sono collocabili in un contesto che non solo è destinato a normalizzarsi man mano che gli anni vanno avanti, ma che in ogni caso diventa secondario. Favorevole anch'io, e che vengano individuati controlli omogenei per tutti. Il resto del discorso che fai tu, è un discorso che capisco, ma il magone comunque resta


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> I miei vicini di casa gay comprarono un bambino negli Usa con 20.000 euro circa 13 anni fa.
> La madre una poveraccia bionda, scelta per l'aspetto fisico su un catalogo. Il bambino in effetti col DNA dello sperma del mio vicino e quello della tizia in questione era un bel bimbo biondo,  molto bianco di carnagione. Inizialmente fu accudito da loro due insieme a una loro coinquilina lesbica e un ragazzo adottato in Bielorussia residuo della precedente coppia etero di uno dei due (la ex moglie non si sa dove fosse finita) e con qualche problema psichiatrico (sembrava un po' un serial killer).
> Non lo facevano giocare con nessun altro bimbo,  erano genitori molto protettivi. Pur coetaneo di mia figlia lei non ha mai passato tempo con lui.
> Non so più niente da qualche anno di loro.
> ...


Si, anche in Bielorussia.
Un mio conoscente dell’hinterland milanese con sua moglie sterile, lo hanno fatto un po’ di anni fa, hanno due gemelli.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so per quale strano percorso, ma sono arrivata a convincermi di essere favorevole alla adozione anche da parte di coppie gay
> Ero un pò perplessa, prima, non perché ce l'abbia su con quelli di un orientamento sessuale differente dal mio, ma perché (oltre a un pò di retaggi, del tipo che per fare un figlio ci vogliono un uomo e una donna) a volte chi è collocato in un sistema differente viene un pò guardato comese fosse una bestia in uno zoo, non so come dire. Riflettendo (anche) sulle tue parole di adesso, sia pure in altro contesto, sono arrivata alla conclusione che se famiglia "imperfetta" deve essere, allora non è avere due madri o due padri, o direi anche un single ad incidere sulla serenità di un bambino. Quanto piuttosto le aspettative di "qualità" di vita che vengono a lui offerte. La mia amica "scartata" dall'adozione mi disse che riteneva crudele dire e ribadire a un bambino adottato (come mi ha riferito lei stessa che le sia stato detto durante il percorso) che lei non fosse "la vera madre". E questa cosa, che su due piedi sembrò crudele anche a me (ok a una certa età dirglielo, ma come lo spieghi a un bimbo di tre anni che tu non sei la sua mamma, e soprattutto PERCHE' non ha la sua vera mamma) mi fu in realtà smentita da un'altra persona che - con una forza immensa (perché il bimbo - filippino - aveva ricevuto traumi inimmaginabili, ed era arrivato in Italia a 7-8 anni.....) - aveva adottato. E mi parlò dell'importanza (al di là dell'evidenza: che ci sono casi che per colore della pelle o tratti somatici, mica puoi "camuffare") di non far scoprire, magari a 18 anni, un grande inganno.... Perciò, dal punto di vista del bambino, l'avere due genitori dello stesso sesso non è certo più traumatico che averne due etero comunque "non veri genitori". Credo che, se si tratti o meno di una questione di sola biologia, dipenda semplicemente dal sentirsi amati (e a volte è vero anche il contrario   ). Il resto (i condizionamenti e i giudizi della società, anche certe curiosità un pò morbose) tutto sommato sono collocabili in un contesto che non solo è destinato a normalizzarsi man mano che gli anni vanno avanti, ma che in ogni caso diventa secondario. Favorevole anch'io, e che vengano individuati controlli omogenei per tutti. Il resto del discorso che fai tu, è un discorso che capisco, ma il magone comunque resta


Si, la famiglia perfetta non esiste, sia tra coniugi di sesso diverso che uguale.
Esiste però la famiglia giusta, ad accogliere e crescere un bambino ed ancora nella scienza nessuno ha saputo spiegare e imporre con chiarezza che il giusto sia mamma e papà al posto di mamma e mamma o papà e papà.
La mia famiglia di origine, composta da papà e mamma era tutto quello che un bambino non dovrebbe mai avere, vivere, subire ed ha lasciato strascichi profondi che mai si saneranno.
E allora? A tutti quelli che dicono, politici e magistrati compresi che la famiglia giusta è fatta da papà e mamma chiederei loro di dimostrarlo.
E non lo faranno, perché non possono.
Ci si rifà unicamente alla tradizione, alle troiate religiose che poco c’entrano con i messaggi d’amore e accoglienza che l’uomo in tunica 2000 anni fa proclamava.


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, la famiglia perfetta non esiste, sia tra coniugi di sesso diverso che uguale.
> Esiste però la famiglia giusta, ad accogliere e crescere un bambino ed ancora nella scienza nessuno ha saputo spiegare e imporre con chiarezza che il giusto sia mamma e papà al posto di mamma e mamma o papà e papà.
> La mia famiglia di origine, composta da papà e mamma era tutto quello che un bambino non dovrebbe mai avere, vivere, subire ed ha lasciato strascichi profondi che mai si saneranno.
> E allora? A tutti quelli che dicono, politici e magistrati compresi che la famiglia giusta è fatta da papà e mamma chiederei loro di dimostrarlo.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Poco fa, a proposito di cosa "può", e di cosa "non può" la biologia, anch'io pensavo ai miei genitori. Non ho avuto manifestazioni eclatanti, esplosive, come nel tuo caso. Però ho avuto due genitori che quando la figlia era depressa le hanno detto, e pure ribadito, che se non fosse nata per loro sarebbe stato.... meglio. Ho una madre (biologica, eh) che un paio di anni fa, così, per esprimere un pò di rabbia, mi ha biasimato, e pesantemente, insultandomi, per una malattia che a momenti si portava via la mia vita. Meglio non pensarci , e in effetti strachissenefrega dell'orientamento sessuale di due genitori.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Poco fa, a proposito di cosa "può", e di cosa "non può" la biologia, anch'io pensavo ai miei genitori. Non ho avuto manifestazioni eclatanti, esplosive, come nel tuo caso. Però ho avuto due genitori che quando la figlia era depressa le hanno detto, e pure ribadito, che se non fosse nata per loro sarebbe stato.... meglio. Ho una madre (biologica, eh) che un paio di anni fa, così, per esprimere un pò di rabbia, mi ha biasimato, e pesantemente, insultandomi, per una malattia che a momenti si portava via la mia vita. Meglio non pensarci , e in effetti strachissenefrega dell'orientamento sessuale di due genitori.


E di tutti le altre figure del pianeta, ognuno puo scopare con chi gli pare ed al contempo essere un ottimo genitore, professionista, politico, essere umano.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, la famiglia perfetta non esiste, sia tra coniugi di sesso diverso che uguale.
> Esiste però la famiglia giusta, ad accogliere e crescere un bambino ed ancora nella scienza nessuno ha saputo spiegare e imporre con chiarezza che il giusto sia mamma e papà al posto di mamma e mamma o papà e papà.
> La mia famiglia di origine, composta da papà e mamma era tutto quello che un bambino non dovrebbe mai avere, vivere, subire ed ha lasciato strascichi profondi che mai si saneranno.
> E allora? A tutti quelli che dicono, politici e magistrati compresi che la famiglia giusta è fatta da papà e mamma chiederei loro di dimostrarlo.
> ...


Insomma brutti ricordi personali.  Almeno è una spiegazione


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma brutti ricordi personali.  Almeno è una spiegazione


Da me una spiegazione la ricevi sempre.
Poi magari non piace, ma la ricevi.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Da me una spiegazione la ricevi sempre.
> Poi magari non piace, ma la ricevi.


Non è una questione di piacere a me o a chiunque altro


----------

